# GCAS meeting



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Did I miss anything cool last night at the meeting?


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I won a door prize again and Dineen bought some White Clouds. We found out that raising show Bettas is way too much trouble.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I could have told you that Jack


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I learned that breeding Show bettas is like breeding Phaelanopsis orchids: perfect circles are desirable. Looked like almost the same slide show graphics as the Orchid Society. Gaps between fins or petals are bad... LOL


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats not even including fin length to body length. Coloration, even branching, and the new rules they have added over the last 6 months.


----------

